# Daemons-Skarbrand the exiled one



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

who uses Skarbrand and how does he do for you? i always thought of trying him out but i mostly fight imperial guard so giving all of them the ability to re-roll to hit when near Skarbrand is bad lol. However i guess most my troops have higher initiative so will hit first and kill there men before they can attack?
Any other views on him?


----------

